# Gov Signs Sunday Bow Hunting into Law



## apmaurosr (Aug 25, 2007)

Congratulations New Jersey! The Governor has signed Sunday Bow hunting into law! 

In only 18 months since anglers, hunters, trappers and conservationists of all types “united” through a grassroots effort and sent two uninformed legislators packing - New Jersey’s “anti” culture has been turned on its ear.

The signing of Sunday Bow is far more than a statement of an extra day for hunting. It is proof that a united outdoor community, committed to the stewardship of our ecology and educating others of the precept of conservation is a successful formula for eradicating the ignorance of the link between fishing, hunting and trapping and environmental stewardship. 

The signing of Sunday Bow hunting should be evidence of the momentous voting power of 650,000 outdoorsmen and outdoorswomen. It should be a motivating factor for anglers, hunters, trappers and all conservationists to REGISTER TO VOTE and to VOTE IN EVERY ELECTION. It should be a clarion call for each of us to join in the effort to contact our legislators and become involved in protecting and advancing our outdoor interests. 

By the way, the NJOA will soon be making an announcement about how we will make it easier for you to contact your legislators. 

As a cautionary note, I have learned that national organizations who refuse to consider the scientific underpinnings of conservation are amassing their forces, dipping into their war chests and directing these resources towards keeping New Jerseyans in the dark about the benefits of conservation. They are loath to allow us a “seat at Trenton’s table” and are panicked at the strength of our words in the “arena of ideas.” Therefore, we must remain on the offensive and be forever vigilant. 

On behalf of the NJOA, and me personally, I’d like to thank everyone involved for their assistance in unleashing the power inherent in a united outdoor community. Under separate cover I will send a template of a “Thank you” letter to send to the legislators that have worked diligently to have the bill passed – including the Governor for signing the bill. 

Again, congratulations! The Governor has signed Sunday Bow hunting into law! 

Ant 
Chair, 
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance 
Speak and be heard! Vote and be counted! 
www.njoutdooralliance.org


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*This is great news....*

What a great victory for the outdoor community of women and men who enjoy the outdoor hunting sports......Great Job Gov Corzine .....I knew you had it in ya.:darkbeer:


----------

